# Camperstop Europe 2012 book



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone bought this book Vicarious books and do they think its worth the money?

We have the french aires book but would like to travel "further afield"

If not this book, what other alternatives are available?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*camper stops*

Great thing about that book, is that like ours it will last you a few years. Its great to use in conduction with other books.

Phil


----------

